# T31 with Hyper rails - Cross Bars



## ghquattro (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Just bought the cross bar kit from Nissan, part no. KE732-JG010 (thats the number in IRL at least).

Don't fancy the idea of having to take a chunk out of my Hyper Rails though!
The four 'pop-outs' in the rails need to have holes cut in them using the supplied templates. This means the bars are a permanent fit unless you buy a spare set of covers - about €30 each plus vat.

Do these bars look like Thule Aero bars??
One bar is 1105mm long
Second is 1076mm

There are two long rubber strips provided (950mm each) for the top slot in each bar and a set of six short rubber strips (100mm each) which are fitted to the underside of the bars, 3 in each. Hope this isn't to prevent the bars hitting the roof. Also provided is a set of 4 rubber covers for the ends of the bars. 

Won't get a chance to fit them for a few days but will post a follow up with pics.

See attached photos of kit.....

George
2008 T31 173 SVE


----------



## petervanrongen (Mar 9, 2008)

George,
Just ordered my new X-trail T31. Planned to arrive in july.
I ordered it with eXtreme roof rails and the Aluminium luggage carrier (KE738-60010).
Do you know if I need the cross bar kit (KE732-JG010 ) too or is it part of the carrier?
So, you see I am very interested to see how you are doing witn the cross bar kit.

Peter


----------



## ghquattro (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Peter,

You need to buy the cross bars as well - same as mine - KE732-JG010.
You might want to check the price of the Thule luggage carrier from your local Thule agent. It appears identical, including dimensions, to the Nissan one you have ordered. See here...
Thule Xpedition 820/821 - Thule Web

My guess is Thule make all this gear for Nissan so it might be cheaper to buy the Thule branded version. Just check first in case the Nissan item has any bits specific for fitting to Nissan cross bars but I doubt it. After all they are standard Thule Aero Bars.

As you can see in the pictures in my first post, the bars are Thule but the Nissan kit also came with the bits to make them fit the X-Trail with Hypers. The Thule branded bars do not have these items. 

The luggage net is extra cost whether Nissan or Thule.

George.


----------



## petervanrongen (Mar 9, 2008)

George,

Thanks for the info

Peter


----------



## Scoobyuk (May 15, 2008)

*Fitted pictures?*

Hi,

I am interested in buying the same rails as you and I was wondering if you had got around to fitting them yet and if so do you have any pictures you could post? Also what problems did you have if any?

Thanks

John


----------



## XTrailXEawd (May 13, 2008)

Man I wish Canada got the T-31 and not the bloody Rogue. 

ghquattro, please post a pic or two of the finished project. I'm really curious to see it!


----------



## rbrisk (Jun 15, 2008)

*Hyper rails - cross bars*

Hi

Has anyone fitted cross rails to there car?
It would be great if you could show some photo's as I also what to fit them

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Scoobyuk (May 15, 2008)

Hi,

I have just finished fitting the roof bars (KE732-JG010) to my T31 X-trail. It is a bit of a pain - the hardest thing I found was getting the covers off without damaging them - boy are they clipped on snug! I Made a couple of tools to help get them off they were basically a piece of flat steel about 25mm wide, 0.5mm & 1mm thick with an 'L' shape bent at one end approx 10mm. I covered the tool in kitchen roll to stop any scratches and used it to lever the covers off.

The templates are pretty good and I suggest leaving them on while you do all your hole making activities, as it protects the paintwork. Don't be tempted to make the hole smaller than the template hole either, so it is a better fit around the bar. It just makes putting the covers on and taking them off more awkward.

Hopefully you should see a picture in here if it has not come out mail me your e-mail and I will send you a few pics.










John


----------



## XtrailAndy (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi John

I can t get the link to work on the message, for the pictures

I have just ordered the bars from Holdcraft and should get them Friday.

Any chance of the pictures you took to guide me or and good advise on fitting them.

My wife will kill me if I mess up cutting holes in her car.

Help

Andy


----------



## Scoobyuk (May 15, 2008)

Andy,

Not sure if it will come out but have a look at the picture below:










If you can't seem to see the pictures in the message at all if you send me a message directly to me through the forum and include your e-mail address I will send you some pictures of the tool I made and where you need to lever the covers to get them off easiest and without scratching them.

I would set aside half a day to the job at least so you don't feel rushed which is when mistakes will happen. You will also need some tools to do the do, which includes:

Half round file, round file, hole cutter (approx 25mm or less) and a lot of patience. Personally I followed the instructions regarding putting on the templates and checked everything twice. I also used a permanenet felt pen to draw round the inside of the hole the template leaves and I cut / filed up to the black line the pen left I then used a little bit of auto glym paint restorer (T-cut) to get the pen mark off.

For me the hardest part of the job is getting the covers off without marking them. Also be aware that when you get your roof bars they are not the same length as each other one is ever so slighlty longer. If you have anymore questions either post here or send me a message.

John


----------



## dave23 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi I know this is an old thread but i wonder if any one still has any pictures?

ghquattro,

my local dealer tells me that there is a tin plate that has to be cut and fitted to the roof and also you have to bore the parts can you confirm if this is correct. Do you still have the instructions if so could you post some pictures of them please?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## petervanrongen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Rail Roof*

Hi, Dave,

I fitted the cross rails to my x-trail, including a roof rack.

I will make some pictures of to show how its done.

Its correct that you have to drill some holes in the hyperrails.

You only have to drille four holes of appr. 1.5 inch to fit the cross bars.

Peter


----------



## dave23 (Aug 14, 2009)

petervanrongen said:


> Hi, Dave,
> 
> I fitted the cross rails to my x-trail, including a roof rack.
> 
> ...


Thanks Peter that would be a big help.

Dave


----------



## petervanrongen (Mar 9, 2008)

Dave,

I seem not te be able to post images, can you provide me with your e-mail adress.



Peter


----------



## dave23 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you to Peter for his efforts here is his pictures (i got his permission first)


































































Just have to try and get a better deal from the dealer for the bars now best so far £120.75.

Thanks again Peter

Dave


----------



## jshing2158 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi George , Peter and everyone.
I too own a 2007 x-trail with the Hyper rail roof rack and can anyone give me the contact, email address or the wedsite where I can order the cross bar set? Appreciate all the helps. Thanks guys for the helpful guides.
Jeffrey


----------



## dave23 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've not had time as yet to put mine on the best price i could find was £107.50+ delivery all in £115.

Holdcroft Nissan
Leek Road
Hanley
Stoke-on-Trent
Staffordshire
ST1 6AT

Tel: 01782 204040
Fax: 01782 214870


```
www.holdcroft.com
```
Give them a call if you live near you can collect.

Dave


----------



## jshing2158 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Dave. I will give holdcroft a call on this.
Jeffrey


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Has anyone enquired about the price of the 4 hyper rail covers which will need drilling to fit the cross bars?










I was just thinking of buying spare covers and painting them should I ever need to remove the cross bars from the car. That way we don't have to drive around with drilled cover which will produce a very loud wind noise indeed.

Can someone please contact their dealer and enquire about the price and part number for these covers if you don't mind?


----------



## jorgegil79 (Aug 22, 2014)

hi can you help me please?

where I can buy this cross bar kit from Nissan, part no. KE732-JG010?

thanks.


----------



## dave23 (Aug 14, 2009)

here you go google is your friend,

Nissan Genuine Car Cross Bars for Roof Rack Railing Pair Aluminium Extreme | eBay


----------

